# Northern Fun



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Well it made me laugh anyway:

http://www.rathergood.com/independent_woman

;D

Steve


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Fantastic ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

reet greet that is, man!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

actually this one is better...

*lol*

http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song/


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Classic


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That site's been doing the rounds for a copuple of years, but the owner must be over the moon. I saw an ad the other day (can't remember what for now) and it had those cats on it. (From the Elbow version of Independent Woman.)

If anyone spots it again, I''d love to know what it's for.


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 15, 2003)

It's for Crusha and you can view the advert here..

http://www.crusha.co.uk/retail/stuff.asp


----------

